# Amoxicillin Dosage



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,
So relating to my other post about my wheezing bird who is mouth breathing pretty rapidly. The condition does seem to have improved a little bit but its still very evident so I think he may have gotten aspiration pneumonia of his vomit so I ordered some amoxicillin to help treat any infections he may get from that. The medicine should be here by either tomorrow or the day after. Now my questions are, how would i give the amoxicillin 250mg tablets to him? I was thinking that putting some in the water would be the easiest, but how many tablets would go in per gallon? And if i can put it in the water, should i put the medicine in the main waterer or separate him and dose him? 
Sorry for so many questions, I am still relatively new at this.
You guys are the best 
Thanks


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Glad to hear your pigeon is improving.
I'm sorry, but don't understand your reason behind giving him an antibiotic med,which must be avoided if unnecessary or not prescribed. Antibiotics may cause vomitting if given unnecesarily or at high dosage.

A pigeon needs 50mg amoxicillin per day. If you don't have a flock to treat but a single sick bird then nothing's better than dosing him individually. Amoxicilin works best when given twice daily at a dosage of 25 mg,making it 50 mg daily. So you would want to split your 250mg tab into 10 parts and give one part twice daily with/just after feeding.


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well im devastated to inform you guys that he just passed away 10 mins ago in my hands. As soon as i woke up I went to check on him outside and he was laying on his side breathing very heavy. So i picked him up and pet him until he slowly took his last breath.
Thanks for the help anyways guys
Rafay


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Oh... So sorry for the loss. But you tried your best.
If I were in your place I would have taken the bird for necropsy to find out the reson for his death. 

How many pigeons do you have?


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

I only had 4 so its a pretty big hit and now I have a female with no mate. I know the death had something to do with the inpacted crop he had on saturday which lead to vomitting and then his death.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Its sad.

Hope it never occurs again to any of your birds. You might know it already but just for your info (for future), basically or you can say usually crop is impacted by three ailments... Canker, Candida(fungal/yeast) and e.coli.
Right antibiotics will only help if its e.coli. In cases of canker and candida which are more common, antibiotics are of little to no effect, they stress the bird and feed the fungus instead and make it life threatening.


----------



## Pigeondude100 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh alright. Hopefully i won't need that advice anytime soon but thanks for the help.


----------

